# Making A Cheap Vice True



## Ianagos (Apr 20, 2015)

I thought if share what I did and ask a few questions later. 

So first off this vise has been on my cheap drill press forever and it sucks the thing wobbled it was so bad. So me needing a vise quickly decided I would true it up. The only thing I haven't done yet is change the crappy plate on the bottom that holds the movable jaw on to something more suitable. But I'll do that soon enough. This is all because I haven't found a good deal on a real vise yet. 

I mostly clamp every thing to the table so I don't always need a vise

So to begging I mounted the vise onto the table clamping through the slot in the middle so as to warp the vise as little as possible and so I could start on the only surface that looked machined somewhat 


I then proceeded to fly cut the bottom. Now one side had been machined but I clearly saw that the was only a little bump on the other side that had as you can see it the far right of the photo. So I knew the near side was high. I had to take about .030" before I hit the other side. I took two .015" steps and one last .010 to true it all up.


Also it's always lots of fun to use my mill because it does not have had wheels only timing belt pulleys ( I'm in the middle of a cnc conversion) so a have an oil filter wrench that happens to fit perfect and I feed with a cordless drill to get a simulated power feed. It works very well except its a pain to switch from x to y. All z feeding is done on the knee because my quill feed has not been completely reassembled. Aaannnywaays  next I went ahead and moved on and flipped the vise over and bolted it down and the indicated the top which of course was not flat. So I fly cut .010 off and that cleaned it all up. I removed the movable jaw for this.


Then I removed the vise put the movable jaw back on and remounted it on the table and indicated it in with the jaw pad removed. I then milled the step and the top. Now during this I was cutting 2 3/4 long pieces of 6"x1/2" aluminum. So when these were done I transferred the holes from the old jaw pad to the new ones ( the aluminum) and drilled and tapped it for a 1/4-20 bolt. 


I then mounted one to the movable jaw and skimmed the face. I forgot to mention that I trued the bandsawed ends real quick on the mill. Next I clamped two parallels lightly and skimmed the movable jaw face creating a nice step to mount the aluminum. I did not skim the face of the movable one.


Next I clamped the vice together and skimmed the tops of both of them.


After that I cut a step in them 1/4" deep and 1/4" wide with 1/8 on each jaw. Also I was feeding a little fast with my drill but to my amazement it cut beautifully. I took one more cut back to ensure the end mill didn't pull out. But I knew it wouldn't because the type of collets I use have a button that secures the end mill into the collet. And all that is on a 40 taper holder. I would normally use an endmill holder but I only have a 1/2" 5/8" 3/4" and this had a 3/8" shank.

And lastly once I get it all the the screw that holds the main clamping screw decided it would give up so I milled a spot and drilled and tapped a hole for a new retaining screw.

So now all that's left is to fix the piece that holds the movable jaw.

Now if anybody has any constructive criticism that would be cool.

Also I would like to know if anybody has plans or something along those lines of a better vise? I was gonna make a screws less vise but I don't really like that type of vise I feel it does not have much holding power. 

And does anybody have any comments on the 6" cnc mill vise seen on ebay for like$170


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2015)

i love turning shinola into gold, nice work!
if you want to get completely ridiculous you can hand scrape it and make it really accurate.

the screwless vises are very competent work holding devices, 
you should have no reservations as to their holding power, when the work is sized to the vise.

may i suggest a search for a good old vise?
IMO, if you are willing to pay 170 for a new import, 
put that same dough into a quality used/slightly dinged unit that will last another 50 years


----------



## brav65 (May 18, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i love turning shinola into gold, nice work!
> if you want to get completely ridiculous you can hand scrape it and make it really accurate.
> 
> the screwless vises are very competent work holding devices,
> ...




Mike, I think you have a serious scraping sickness...just don't try to scrape the kids or the cat!


----------



## EmilioG (May 18, 2015)

I picked up a nice Wilton low profile vise for $50.00.
Sadly, I think all Wilton vises are now made in China.
I'd buy a Kurt before a Wilton for that kind of money. (milling vise).
There are a lot of good deals around on Wiltons.
I like the new Wilton cam action vises.  But what happened to the DPV80 series? Did Wilton pull it?
This  http://www.ebay.com/itm/WILTON-DPV-...519?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3b9487ef

Prices on Wilton vises has dropped, good time to buy.


----------



## Ianagos (May 30, 2015)

Problem I have is I never seem to find any decent used vises for sale. But anyway I'm putting my life on hold for a little while as ill be off to recruit training and aviation ordinance school in June. 
Hopefully I'll find something decent when I get back.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice save on a tired but still useful vise!  Cam lock vises are designed for drilling, not milling.  You might get away with light milling, but they aren't designed to hold like a milling vise.  Some guys have both styles mounted side-by-side on their mill tables.

GG


----------

